# Lychees, anyone?



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

Is anyone here familiar with lichees? We have a huge lichee tree in the middle of our patio that is heavy with fruit. We are busy harvesting from the tip top branches of the tree because our neighbors are anxious to have some...they are considered a rare delicacy here and everyone we have met here loves them. As you can see by the pictures, they are beautiful fruits - red citrus-like skin on the outside, translucent white on the inside and VERY sweet, with a dark brown seed in the middle...they are about the size of walnuts. We are the most popular people in the neighborhood right now!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi, Karen. I've had lichees as part of a stir-fry, I think (it's been a long time), in a Chinese restaurant. I remember they were quite sweet and tasty. We have canned lichees here, but no fresh ones that I know of. I'd love to try the fresh ones sometime.

How cool to have a tree of them right outside your door


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 21, 2008)

I GET THEM FROM THE LOCAL CHINESE market and love them.  Ive planted the seeds,and have gotten the trees to grow, but unfortunately, being in new york, I cant really do much with them.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Never had them, but, they sure look really good!! I wonder if I could grow them here?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

Larry, you may not be able to successfully grow lichees/lychees in New York, but Stacy might, depending on how far south you are. Here is a link to more info LYCHEE Fruit Facts

This info says that "cool" winters are best (35F to 45F) and our temps here never get much below 55F in the winter, but it is very dry in the winter and warm and humid in the summer.

We feel very lucky to have this beautiful tree right outside our back door...it was here when we bought the house, and I think it has been growing about ten years. It is about 20 feet tall, with a 25 foot canopy. It's a very interesting tree. Here is a picture of the trunk system; don't know if it is actually one tree or more than that:


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

One of my neighbors when I was growing up had a huge tree in their backyard. During the summer we'd be there almost every day getting fresh lychees. I liked to eat them chilled, especially when it was a hot day. Nowdays, I like to use them as a component in fresh fruit salsas to serve with fish.


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2008)

I love them so much and can not get enough of them. My local supermarket carried them fresh last year and I bought a ton of them. Before that I had only either had them in Chinese restaurants or canned. Granted I have only had fresh once, but I could not tell a difference between fresh and canned. Karen and IC, do you find a difference.

I love them chilled too IC. They are so refreshing that way. I think you also posted a flank steak recipe a while ago that had lichees in it. I saved it away somewhere along with a million other recipes I plan on making someday.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

GB, I have never had canned lichees. But the fresh ones are so sweet and spicy tasting. We gave some to our friend Salvador and Jerry asked him how many he could eat a day. He said "About 50." So Jerry gave him a four-day supply! They would be wonderful as a salsa ingredient - I'll try that. Probably, I should google some recipes.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

Yum - here is a good recipe:

*  Seared Scallops with Tropical Lychee Salsa    *




*Ingredients  *
   1/2 cup diced fresh peeled seedless lychees
  1/2 cup diced fresh mango
  1/2 cup peeled and diced cucumber
  1/2 cup diced red bell pepper
  3 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
  4 teaspoons fresh lime juice
  1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced
   salt and pepper to taste
  1 pound sea scallops, rinsed and drained
 


*Directions     * 
 Combine the lychee, mango, cucumber, bell pepper, bell pepper, cilantro, lime juice and jalapeno. Season to taste with salt and pepper, and set aside.
 Heat a large, nonstick fry pan over medium-high heat. Coat the pan with cooking spray. Season the scallops with salt and pepper. Add half of the scallops to the pan; sear until golden brown on both sides, about 2 minutes per side. Transfer the scallops to a warmed plate while cooking the remaining scallops.
  Spoon the salsa over the scallops, and serve immediately.


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2008)

I made a lichee jello once. I can not get enough of those things. I can see eating 50 in a day easy.


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Yum - here is a good recipe:
> 
> *  Seared Scallops with Tropical Lychee Salsa    *
> 
> ...


Copied and saved. This sounds delicious!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 21, 2008)

GB said:


> I love them so much and can not get enough of them. My local supermarket carried them fresh last year and I bought a ton of them. Before that I had only either had them in Chinese restaurants or canned. Granted I have only had fresh once, but I could not tell a difference between fresh and canned. Karen and IC, do you find a difference.
> 
> I love them chilled too IC. They are so refreshing that way. I think you also posted a flank steak recipe a while ago that had lichees in it. I saved it away somewhere along with a million other recipes I plan on making someday.


 
GB, IMO you can definitely taste a difference, especially if you eat them side by side. The fresh lychees don't have that syrupy flavor that canned fruit can have. It's not as noticeable and strong as say, canned pears or peaches, but it's there.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

I can see that I have been underestimating the versatility of these little fruits. I think it is time for DH to stop giving them away to the neighbors!


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2008)

I am sure the fresh ones I had were of pretty low quality (but delicious nonetheless). I look forward to someday tasting really good fresh ones.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2008)

Time to start making plans for a trip to Mexico, GB!


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2008)

It is high on my list Karen!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 22, 2008)

Before the kids knew what they were, I used to peel them, then tell the kids I was eating eyeballs.  Didnt go over real well, But I kinda thought it was funny.

larry


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 22, 2008)

Pretty convincing, Larry. My granddaughters wouldn't even give them a try when they were here visiting a few days ago. Said they looked like "snot balls."


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2008)

LOL Larry. When my dad was pledging his fraternity the brothers blindfolded the pledges and put them in front of a bowl and told them they had to eat the eyeballs inside. It turns out they were peeled grapes. Lychees would have been even better.


----------



## attie (Jun 22, 2008)

Our local Mangoes and Lychees fruit together so I'm in for a treat the Xmas, thanks for the recipe GB

Is there an easy way to de-seed the Lychees


----------



## GB (Jun 22, 2008)

attie said:


> thanks for the recipe GB


The thanks goes to MexicoKaren. I just commented on the recipe. She was the one who posted it.


----------



## attie (Jun 22, 2008)

GB said:


> The thanks goes to MexicoKaren. I just commented on the recipe. She was the one who posted it.


My mistake, sorry MexicoKaren


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2008)

I LOVE fresh Lychee Nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was the first thing I ate after having 12+ straight hours of food poisoning in Thailand.  After 3 days I could finally sit up and eat these.  We can't get them here and I am so jealous you can surely see my green from this far away!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 22, 2008)

> Is there an easy way to de-seed the Lychees?



If they are very ripe, the seeds will come out easily. If not, it is a bit of a struggle. I think if you make a cut horizontally (around the middle, perpendicular to the seed), you might be able to slip the seed out easier. They are a challenge, but they are worth it!


----------



## attie (Jun 22, 2008)

That's no good Kitchenelf, if any of you people are travelling to Asia and want to extend further south to us, we have extremely cheap airfares to and from there as well as cheap internal flights nowdays.
Welcome To Tiger Airways
Cheap flights - Jetstar
Just book well ahead


----------



## attie (Jun 22, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> If they are very ripe, the seeds will come out easily. If not, it is a bit of a struggle. I think if you make a cut horizontally (around the middle, perpendicular to the seed), you might be able to slip the seed out easier. They are a challenge, but they are worth it!



Thanks Karen


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 22, 2008)

I love Lychees. You are indeed lucky to have easy access to them.  I don't find them much (fresh ones) in Chicago and when I do they are pretty pricey and not the best. 

In any case the best thing you can make with lychees is lychee icecream.  It's one of my absolute favorite and is widely popular in Asia.  I make it sometimes with canned lychees (after draining the liquid).  Try it and you will not be disappointed.

One large pint of heavy cream
One large pint of half and half
Sugar to taste
Chopped lychees (roughly pulsed in a food processor not totally mushed)

Cook the cream and half and half and sugar on stove top until the mixture is nice and thick.  Allow it too cool.  Now stir in the chopped lychees and mix well.  Pour into an airtight container and place in the freezer. 

After two hours, remove the container and stir the contents to break any ice crystals.  Place one more time for another 2-3 hours.  Remove and repeat the process of breaking ice crystals.  Now put a seran wrap on the surface of the liquid, close the container and forget about it.  

Remove it 30 minutes prior to serving.  

It's super yummy and a perfect dessert for a summer BBQ party.  

We make this and kulfi (another rich Indian icecream) and both of these go over well with our audience.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for a wonderful idea, Yakuta! Do you suppose I could just use my ice cream freezer? Sounds delicious...I'll try it right away.


----------



## sattie (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks interesting... I have heard of them, seen them, but would not be able to identify the fruit to the name.  Actually the folks across the street have some sort of fruiting tree that looks similar.  (I will have to take a closer look next time.)  Last year when this tree fruited, the neighbors that live next to them were picking the tree clean!


----------



## Calya (Jun 22, 2008)

I love lychees! I made lychee martinis yesterday and my guests could not get enough of them. You are so lucky to have a tree of them.


----------

